# can unremarkable be counted



## ggparker14 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have listed under physical examination: HEENT: Exam is unremarkable. Can this be counted? If so, can it be counted for Eyes and then for Ears, Nose, Mouth and Throat?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## kte01a (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey!  I hope I answered this for you earlier today.  Thanks!


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 15, 2011)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> I have listed under physical examination: HEENT: Exam is unremarkable. Can this be counted? If so, can it be counted for Eyes and then for Ears, Nose, Mouth and Throat?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Not under 1997 guidelines. It's too vague - what specifically was unremarkable? Under 97 Guidelines, exam elements must meet the criteria of the bullets in order to count. Under 95 guidelines, I can't remember for sure, (Although I know it was covered in my auditing book), but I want to think it wouldn't have worked for those either. Don't quote me on that, though...


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would not cout this in either the 95 or the 97 guidelines.  Where would you put it?  What is unremarkable?  The head?  Eyes?  ENT?


----------

